# 951 - Probleme mit fox rc4



## siggiwonder (13. August 2012)

Hey mein Problem ist folgendes,
ich fahre jetzt seit ca 3 Monaten ein 951 und habe mir dafür einen fox rc4 gekauft. Wiege 83 und habe eine 450x3.25er Feder drinne. Fahre in der 200mm Einstellung.Nun merke ich nach einigem Einstellen des dämpfers das ich überhaupt garnicht damit klar komme. Sobald mehrere tiefe Drops oder Steinfelder kommen fühlt es sich an wie Hardtail fahren obwohl der Luftdruck stimmt und der Dämpfer auch nicht durchschlägt.Habe alles durchprobiert und bin ziemlich ratlos. Woran kann das liegen und gibt es mehr Leute mit diesem Problem oder passt ein anderer Dämpfer besser für den Rahmen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe

lG Flo


----------



## cubebiker (13. August 2012)

Die Feder ist um einiges zu Hart. Versuche einfach eine weichere.
Ein Dämpfer kann auch ruhig mal durchschlagen bei einem grösseren Drop, nur soll er das nicht hart machen. Ich würde eher Richtung 350 gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (13. August 2012)

450er kannst du im langen federweg fahren. habe bei 78kg eine 425er drin. aber geh mal ans minimum von lufdruck und mach buttom out ganz auf.


----------



## MT3ike (14. August 2012)

hmm ich wiege ebenfalls ~83kg (nude) aber fahre mit 500x3.0" . (Bin mit Dämpfer und Federhärte zufrieden.) Wie macht sich das "Hardtail" bemerkbar...kickt dich das heck oder kommt der dämpfer nicht mehr aus dem Federweg hoch?
Durch die Progressivität des Rahmen selbst und dem Bottom out des Dämpfers ist ein Durchschlagen eh fast nicht spürbar.


----------



## siggiwonder (14. August 2012)

hey danke schonmal für die antworten.

Es fühlt sich an als würde ich voll drin stehen und dann kickt es mich von den pedals. hatte aber mal ein kleines gummi dran zu machen um zu testen wie weit er einfedert und es waren noch 5mm platz. habe darauf hin mal den dämpfer eingestellt wie auf der fox seite beschrieben mit wenig highspeed dafür mehr buttomout und dem luftdruck und auch der feder härte. trotzdem war das selbe gefühl. habe den luftdruck im mittleren bereich von der angabe von fox. meinst du also die 450er feder ist zu weich? wenn ich sitze ist es ca 1/3 des weges nach meiner einstellung.

danke 

lG flo


----------



## Datenwurm (14. August 2012)

Hört sich eigentlich nach zu viel Highspeeddruckstufe an, aber die hast du ja schon reduziert!? Variiere mal noch den Luftdruck und vergleiche.


----------



## siggiwonder (15. August 2012)

ok danke ich werde es versuchen. nach zu viel highspeed oder nicht ?

grüße flo


----------



## siggiwonder (15. August 2012)

ps: lese gerade auf der fox seite das der buttom out 4 klicks haben soll. bei mir klickt er aber nicht er lässt sich nur ganz normal drehen kann es sein das der buttom out defekt ist?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Oktober 2012)

hi,

bist du schon weiter? - hab irgendwie das gleiche problem - dachte aber die meinen 4 umdrehungen... aber vom gefühl verhält sich meiner auch so - allerdings in nem anderen rahmen!


----------



## Jester (11. Oktober 2012)

habe zwar kein 951 ABER:
Wie ist dein SAG bei min Druck und aufgedrehten Druckstufen? Wenn der passt ist die Feder richtig! Ach ja.. die Federvorspannung ist nicht zu heftig?
Der Bottum-Out hat keine klicks sondern Umdrehungen. Ist also nichts defekt! Den kannst du bei Intense einstellen wie du es magst. Die VPP's sind progressive Rahmen die nicht so zum Durchschlagen neigen.
10 Bar sind beim RC4 eigentlich immer !
Um die Druckstufen außen vor zu lassen, solltest du die LSC komplett zu drehen und die HSC komplett auf. 
Die Highspeedzugstufe kannst du nicht verstellen, wenn du den Dämpfer nicht zerlegt hast und das Shimstack verändert hast. Wie verhält sich das Rad in Wurzelfeldern? Hast du da auch das gefühl, dass dich der Hinterbau über den Lenker wirft? Wenn ja minimir die Lowspeed-Zugstufe.
Wenn der Dämpfer dann passt, kannst du die Druckstufen nach belieben einstellen. Leider ist die HSC beim RC4 etwas weich, was du z.B. in schnellen Anliegern merkst.
Zu letzt.. Mal den Dämpfer ohne Feder und ohne Luft im AGB ein und ausgefedert? Wenn er schmatzt ist Luft im Dämpfungsöl. Das mögen die Druckstufen nicht sonderlich.


----------



## siggiwonder (12. Oktober 2012)

hey vielen dank für die hilfe habe mein 951 verkauft und fahre jetzt ein tr450  habe aber wieder einen neuen rc4 drinne  dort ist es wesenltich besser aber immer noch nicht top mit dem  rc4.. sag etc stimmt . zu drehen heisst ins plus gehen ? 

lg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (12. Oktober 2012)

951 gegen tr450 schäm dich ja zu drehen heisst in Richtung plus


----------



## siggiwonder (12. Oktober 2012)

;P habs intense ja immer noch .. aber hatte zuviel angst das der rahmen mir i-wann reisst da ich nicht wusste ob ich den alten oder neuen hinterbau  habe... und ich brauchte was steiferes. allein das der hinterbau soviel zu breit ist hat mich schon genervt.. dem gewicht trauer ich ein wenig hinter ... aber man muss kompromisse machen.
Fährst du selber rc4 oder würdest du zum doublebarell raten ? bin mir da nicht sicher


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Oktober 2012)

siggiwonder schrieb:


> ;P habs intense ja immer noch .. aber hatte zuviel angst das der rahmen mir i-wann reisst da ich nicht wusste ob ich den alten oder neuen hinterbau  habe... und ich brauchte was steiferes. allein das der hinterbau soviel zu breit ist hat mich schon genervt.. dem gewicht trauer ich ein wenig hinter ... aber man muss kompromisse machen.
> Fährst du selber rc4 oder würdest du zum doublebarell raten ? bin mir da nicht sicher



puh, das sind aber luxoriöse probleme.... 

ist der neue ein Kashima?


----------



## siggiwonder (12. Oktober 2012)

ja spricht wesentlich schöner an.. will aber nicht sagen das es unbedingt am kashima liegen muss ..


----------



## Jester (12. Oktober 2012)

ja ich fahre einen rc4. aber wenn du den schon nicht richtig eingestellt bekommst, solltest du keinen cane creek db kaufen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Oktober 2012)

ich möchte mal meinen RC4 erst etwas mehr einfahren ich glaub, der braucht da a bissl... hab während der ersten 2 (kurzen) ausfahrten schon deutliche veränderungen gespürt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggiwonder (13. Oktober 2012)

nicht mit dem rc4 klar kommen  ist relativ ;P also im glory hatte ich nie probleme. es läuft ja auch alles, nur nicht so optimal wie ich es von meinem glory aus kannte. trotzdem danke probiere heute mal aus was du geschrieben hast.

lg flo


----------

